
Python Release 2.7.12 - Ivoah
https://www.python.org/downloads/release/python-2712/
======
wesclemens
This is an old release. The release schedule is outlined in pep-373. Looks
like python 2.7.13 is due next month.

[https://www.python.org/dev/peps/pep-0373/](https://www.python.org/dev/peps/pep-0373/)

------
orf
Why has this been submitted? It's not a new release (Release Date: 2016-06-25)
and it's just a link to the download page.

------
Trombone12
End of life is 2020, and this release is from June, so it's a bit surprising
it shows up on HN now.

~~~
versteegen
Heh, didn't notice until you and orf mentioned it. Good thing there's an
unvote button.

------
mrfusion
Is there an end of life planned where they stop all updates?

~~~
otabdeveloper
Yes, but it will be forked and maintained by other people anyways.

Python 2 is forever, best get used to it.

~~~
mrfusion
I guess they wouldn't be allowed to call it "Python"?

~~~
mrfusion
Seems weird to downvote. Python is a trademark of the Python foundation and if
you de-eol something they want to eol I don't think they'd let you use the
name.

